# Finally jumping in!



## Brs (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi group, :saludando:

Some of you that post, I know and others I don't. I've been stopping in on occasion over the last couple of months. Well it's cold and snowy in Pa. I'm finding some extra time today to do some online stuff. I figure I owe everyone an intro on myself. I typically am not just the lurker type. To those that don't know me, I live south of Pittsburgh, Pa. I've got three grown kids, 2 of them married, another married to the Army and my first grandbaby( Girl) due next month. I'll celebrate my 30th wedding anniversary this fall. My hubby Matt helps when I just can't do but he calls himself the facilitator, ponies aren't his things... That's ok because he's a good sport. We've been in a sell down over the past 3 years because of some health issues I have. I did add a little colt in the spring because I was being optimistic that the spring surgeries were going to be hugely impacting my health picture to the positive. I have Shetlands in my blood, I just didn't want to let my illness rob them from me. WELL, I am improved but still generally weak and not where I thought I would be. So we continue to sell down but we've almost reach our goal. I'm looking to jump into some discussions as I'm looking forward to enjoying and using the ones who stay. It's always good to be able to bouce training ideas and when you need some encouragement from a group of fellow pony owners. So I hope I'll fit right in.

It's amazing how much time is spent in trying to sell and find matching homes. So many shoppers and few truly interested. It will be SO GOOD when that is done. It's never been my cup of tea. So many are great at it...I struggle. I really am looking forward to playing with less work. I'm getting there!




: We did add 2 precious small minis to have not only for me but as starters for our coming grandkids. I figure I'll always have to be able to play with equine, so now I've cover my abilities into the future. I will always have a couple Shetlands and the minis are just some icing on top!

If you would like to visit our small farm via the web, my web site addess is http://www.bluerosesetters.com

Have a great day!

Christie


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 19, 2007)

Christie,

Welcome to the board! I'm always happy to see new "pony people" post here. Good luck with your health! :saludando:


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 19, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, I have been to your web site many times when you listed horses for sale on the sales board.


----------



## Brs (Jan 19, 2007)

Thank you for the welcome and good wishes. Congrats on that beautiful baby!

Christie



txminipinto said:


> Christie,
> 
> Welcome to the board! I'm always happy to see new "pony people" post here. Good luck with your health! :saludando:


----------



## Brs (Jan 19, 2007)

Thank you for the many visits to our farm and stop by anytime and if you're ever in SW, Pa come on by for a cup of coffee( I love company that likes to talk ponies). I have to figure out how to use this forum. I just wrote this once and it disappeared! Oh well! I'll learn. It's been hard selling but as we are getting closer to our goals, I can see myself really able to enjoy our new pony goals. After all I can still enjoy the foals that others share online. Once we sell one or 2 more than a couple ponies will be sent out to a local trainer to help me get to my training goals too. So it is somewhat a sad time as I've said goodbye to some of my very wonderful ponies but I have new goals. So I try to look to the positive! It's a white out here today. The first real snow. We've had 2 dustings but snow today! Not complaining, It's pretty and after all it is winter!

Christie



Filipowicz Farm said:


> Welcome to the forum, I have been to your web site many times when you listed horses for sale on the sales board.


----------



## kaykay (Jan 19, 2007)

so nice to meet you! i love that mare on your mares page tea/roses. :bgrin


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi Christie :saludando: Welcome to the forum, I do not get on as often as I would like although I do check in to see the happenings go on, I am so glad to hear your health is making a turn for the better, I know how much you love these ponies and I know how hard it has been for you selling your precious babies, and what beauties they are



:



: I look forward to your posts and wishing you continued GOOD HEALTH, Again Welcome To The Forum

Janice Silvio

Amore' Miniatures


----------



## Brs (Jan 19, 2007)

Thank you Kaykay for the welcome. Teaa's our last foal and a good representative of what I was breeding for.

I'm hopeful she will be one that is staying and will be heading out for training soon. Thanks!!!

Christie



kaykay said:


> so nice to meet you! i love that mare on your mares page tea/roses. :bgrin



Hi Janice, How are you? thank you for the welcome. I stopped by your site a week ago or so... You sure have some very eye catching driving minis on your sales page....made me drool! :bgrin

Good to hear from you!

Christie

quote name='Amoreminiatures' date='Jan 19 2007, 07:21 PM' post='748457']

Hi Christie :saludando: Welcome to the forum, I do not get on as often as I would like although I do check in to see the happenings go on, I am so glad to hear your health is making a turn for the better, I know how much you love these ponies and I know how hard it has been for you selling your precious babies, and what beauties they are



:



: I look forward to your posts and wishing you continued GOOD HEALTH, Again Welcome To The Forum

Janice Silvio

Amore' Miniatures


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello Christie:

Glad to see that you came aboard here on the forum. Patches and Glory are doing very well here with playing in the snow ...running and bucking and playing with the other shetlands. You have wonderful well mannered horses and I am glad that we became friends thru the internet and you all are welcome to visit us here anytime at Coventry Lane. Keep warm and get better soon, come on springtime! I just love Teaa, she is a awesome looking shetland....Teaa is always welcome here as well ....

Pammy and the girls :aktion033:


----------



## Brs (Jan 22, 2007)

Pam, Thanks for the welcome and update on the girls. The barn sure seems empty without them but beautiful little Onyx keeps me in smiles. Thank you for that little one. Teaa has been feeling really GOOD, in these cold snowy days. She's finally quit looking for her momma. I've been looking for a place to chat ponies.

Some forums are too quiet and others too hot and others too busy. This seems just about right! Maybe I'm home. Give those girls some kisses from me and I do hope to come see them when the weather gets springy again.

Hugs,

Christie and Onyx

Glad to see that you came aboard here on the forum. Patches and Glory are doing very well here with playing in the snow ...running and bucking and playing with the other shetlands. You have wonderful well mannered horses and I am glad that we became friends thru the internet and you all are welcome to visit us here anytime at Coventry Lane. Keep warm and get better soon, come on springtime! I just love Teaa, she is a awesome looking shetland....Teaa is always welcome here as well ....

Pammy and the girls


----------



## CLC Stables (Jan 25, 2007)

If your in SE Washington ever stop by also. Hopefully a new place soon.............


----------

